# Clarke Ez-sand random orbit sander. Is it worth buying?



## JohnKaznecki (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a chance to buy the sander from store used for a 1k. Is it worth buying? I probably get one 800-1000 sq ft a month floor sanding job and always sub it out, looking to be able doing it myself since the guy I used is too busy lately. 
Your thoughts on this?

Thanks


----------



## JohnKaznecki (Mar 7, 2012)

It's the one with 3 disc 7 inch pads at the bottom.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

That's a homeowner/rental type machine. Typically used on new wood installations, as they blow through a ton of paper on refinish work. If I'm not mistaken they don't take the place of an edger, so you still have to get an inch or two all the way around and the corners by hand.


----------



## JohnKaznecki (Mar 7, 2012)

I actually tried my ro150 on the edges and it works great and no dust, I like the price on this machine, I just don't want to blow money on something I will not be satisfied with. I don't want to mess with 220v belt sanders so was thinking I would be better off with sander/buffer type machine?

Any recommendation?

Thx


----------



## JohnKaznecki (Mar 7, 2012)

I end up buying Clarke ez 8 belt drive sander today from tool rental place used for 700. 
I used it today from 2-8 pm and it almost paid back for itself. I rented a buffer but will be at lookout for a used one.


----------



## JohnKaznecki (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

That's a hell of a deal


----------



## JohnKaznecki (Mar 7, 2012)

They had one more for the same price with new drums on them. 

Beat up on Craigslist go for 1500


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

The ez 8 is the better plan.

A buffer will be easier tk get paper for for screening between coats. The obs 18 can produce good results as well.


----------



## floorinstall (Sep 8, 2007)

Does your ez 8 have the expandable drum or the clamp bar. I have used both and the one with the expanding drum leaves no chatter but the clamp bar does.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

ive never seen an ez8 that didnt have the expandable drum.


----------

